# Good news and good riddance



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lutheran Socialist (no I didnt misspell) Services is out of North Dakota. They may have done a few good things, but their net sum is negative.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why are you opposed to them? Because they help illegal immigrants?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Why are you opposed to them? Because they help illegal immigrants?


 No and it's typical for a liberal to go to race first thing. That may come to be counter productive in the not to distant future. Even now there is some push back and it's not an automatic win.

Mostly because they are supported in large part by the ELCA which has many teachings in direct opposition to the Bible. Also, they went to Bismarck and pushed immigrants off on them when the public was 80% against it. Put immigrant where they are wanted and everything would be much better. Then before they push them into a community educate them on the culture they will be going into. It was unpleasant in Jamestown when they would walk right in front of you and tell you we don't have to stand in line we are Somalian. They had no manners at all. Rather than run them through the system to make money run them through so they fit in and have some manners.

I was a representative at the Eastern Synod Assembly and things were pushed on members. That and the sermon for the day was printed and I read along with the pastor giving the sermon. I forget what they skipped over, but I think it was the passage "admonish one another in wisdom and love". Now it's not admonish it's accept everything. They preach the world not Gods word which the Bible warns us about. I could go on for hours, but instead I'll just give you a reference. https://www.exposingtheelca.com/

When I listen to a liberal pastor the words that come to mind are "better for you to have a millstone tied about your neck and cast into the sea than to lead one of mine astray". My biblical world view is a major reason I oppose democrats.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I agree that it is a good thing they are gone. It really isn't good for the people who lost their jobs.

I dont think LSS did anything but cost tax payers money by bringing immigrants here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman.....I AM NOT A LIBERAL. I didn't even think about race being involved. You just jump to conclusions. I just thought that immigration would be one of the reasons you disliked LSS. I really don't know a thing about that organization. Immigration is one of the things I have always agreed with Trump. I said that on here many times. Except for his stupid wall.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman.....I AM NOT A LIBERAL.





> Immigration is one of the things I have always agreed with Trump.


 Your extreme opposition to Trump caused me to forget about that. Thank you for that reminder. I am also glad your not a liberal, but explain to me what you see good coming from the Biden and in a few months Harris administration? I think they will turn this country into a hell akin to China right now. I'm sure there will be many losses of freedom and the first amendment will be the first to be ignored and violated, and second will be the second amendment. Guns will be taken not for the reasons they say, but for the very reason we have the second amendment. 
Something is going to happen on the inauguration of Biden and it will not be Trump supporters doing it, but the finger will be pointed at us. Are you ok with that Ken and Canuck?



> Except for his stupid wall.


 I would prefer a narrow fenced mine field, but I'll settle for a wall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

i also agreed with Trump about getting tough with China.

I agreed with bringing home the troops.

No more bases in Europe or Japan

Build up the immigration department.....increase judges and border patrol. Close the borders and not let the 1,000 member trains of immigrants cross the border.(another one coming out of Honduras right now.)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You see, we do agree on some things. I am fearful that Biden's immigration policy will flood the southern borders. People have to realize we can't accept everyone. And then allowing them to overtax the government and health programs isn't going to work. European countries have stopped the flood of immigrants from the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes --------we do. Sure feels a lot better than the debate. Ill tell you what Im afraid our country may not survive this next fiur years. What was it 30 executive orders Biden plans in his first ten days. I sure hope they dont implement the federal home tax they want. That coukd push some old people out of their home.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With what Biden is going to do his first few days is scary. But that's what his supporters want. No jobs, government control of everything, and save the environment no matter what.

This is going to get very ugly very fast. I wonder how many Biden supporters are wishing they had their vote back. I know a vote of those.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Trump pursued the wrong type of "wall". 
This country was built, and made strong, by immigrants leaving all behind, for a chance at the "American dream".

Alternative:
Open our border to folks who want to get a "work permit".
Workers must file state and federal taxes in order to get their permit renewed.
No work allowed without permit. Anyone hiring someone without permit gets a 10,000 dollar fine.
Working/filing 5 years, and you can apply for citizenship.
Test is in English.
NO public assistance to non citizens.
Save your money until you can afford to bring family from "the old country". (Some of us will remember that).

The wall then, becomes an "economic/social" barrier. It admits those who want to contribute. Keeps out those looking for a free ride.

Also would streamline process for removal of those who would enter illegally.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree oldfireguy, but let me make a point about immigration yesterday and today. In the past we needed immigrants as much as they needed America. Now we have a population so large that I believe it was Bill Gates that said a world wide pandemic would be a good thing. From low population to high population where is the balance?

Its been many years, maybe 30, that I read a book titled Lifeboat. It was about overpopulation whether country or global. As a young nation more people benefits all. As population grows the benefit lessens for all. As a population increases the benefit for the original population declines and is only a benefit to the new. As population continues to grow the original people have further decline of their lifestyle. The tipping point is far before all share in the poverty. The point of the book was comparing this situation to a lifeboat. A lifeboat that is loaded to the brink of sinking. One more person and it sinks drowning all aboard. It spoke of te earths ability, and a nations ability to provide for a set population. So its ending lesson is the lifeboat comes upon another survivor in the water, and the hard decision is upon them. Do they pull them aboard and all sink? The only course of action is if they pull them aboard and dont want to sink who gets out of the boat? Since we already have people in poverty, and since we already have high taxes do we really have the resources for another 12 million people? Since new arrivals coming from the countries south of us will consume more than they contribute for some number of years ---- China Joe and Nancy get out of the boat because the books lesson was he who calls for another in the boat shall be the one to get out of the boat. I would gladly trade even up democrat for immigrant. :rollin: The democrats promise the lazy the wealth of the industrious while Im sure most immigrants are willing to work, if they dont have democrats saying sit on your ***, drink cervaso, and we will pay you.

Trumps economy could support more people, but at the expence of dwindling recources. Biden will rejoin the Paris global climate accord and do other things to tie up recources and also let in more immigrants to strain the economy and lower the lifestyle for all to share in the misery. His solution will be to further sell out to China. In the end Trump wall will keep people in not out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remember when Don the Con was going to drain the swamp? He claimed Obama's rule limiting lobbing by former elected officials for 2 years as weak and full of loop holes so he made it 5 years.

Now he eliminated it all together so he and his kids can be swimming in the swamp.

Trump Revokes Lobbying Ban He Signed At The Beginning Of His Presidency

https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...- ... 517ba644b9

President Donald Trump, in one of his last acts as president, revoked his own executive order requiring federal government appointees to sign a pledge to not lobby the agencies in which they worked for five years after leaving the administration.

What else can we expect? Don the Con only looks after himself. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

The worst president in history, move over Carter we have a new number one!


----------

